# [Overlay] Installation de gnome-shell

## Gronono

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'installer gnome-shell à partir de overlay gnome. Mais j'obtiens l'erreur suivante :

 *emerge -pv gnome-shell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Comme indiquer dans le message, j'ai essayé d'ajouter le use flag introspection. Mais j'ai la même erreur.

En regardant le paquet clutter, on peut voir que le flag est entre parenthèses :

 *emerge -pv clutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Et si je force le use flag introspection, il n'est pas sélectionné :

 *USE=\"introspection\" emerge -pv clutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

C'est normal ? Je suppose que oui. 

Mais comment je peux résoudre le problème. Pour information, je suis en amd64.

J'ai testé gnome-shell sur ma ubuntu (sur mon portable) et ça a l'air vraiment pas mal.

Si vous avez besoin de plus d'info, il suffit de demander.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne suis pas utilisateur de gnome mais as-tu démasqué media-libs/clutter ? car il semble que le use introspection ne soit disponible que pour une version supérieure à la 1.0.8

----------

## Gronono

Merci de ta réponse boozo.

Oui j'ai démasqué clutter en ajoutant la ligne suivante à /etc/portage/package.keywords :

 *Quote:*   

> media-libs/clutter                              ~amd64

 

Et un emerge sur clutter me retourne la version 1.0.8 (celle disponible dans l'overlay) :

 *emerge -pv clutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

 *ls /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome/media-libs/clutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Manifest  clutter-1.0.8.ebuild  files  metadata.xml
> 
> 

 

----------

## boozo

y'a-t-il un autre version "hardmasked" ? si oui mets-la dans unmask

Edit: Apparemment de ce que j'en vois, clutter et mutter ont tous deux besoin de ce use ; est-ce que dev-libs/gobject-introspection est installé ?

----------

## Gronono

Les versions de clutter disponibles sur mon système sont :

- 1.0.8 dans l'overlay gnome (/usr/local/portage/layman/gnome/media-libs/clutter)

- 0.4.2, 0.6.4, 0.8.0 et la 0.8.6 dans l'overlay desktop-effects (/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects/media-libs/clutter)

Je n'ai aucune version de clutter dans l'arbre officiel portage (le dossier /usr/portage/media-libs/clutter n'existe pas).

Après je ne suis pas à laisse avec le concept de mask/umask. Je vais aller lire la doc sur les mask/umask pour savoir comment ne pas utiliser la version 1.0.8

----------

## boozo

l'overlay suka a une version 1.0.10 apparemment mais ca devrait marcher avec la 1.0.8 sauf bug...

Edit: vérifie quand même la présence de dev-libs/gobject-introspection avant tout

----------

## Gronono

Si je masque la version 1.0.8 - en ajoutant la ligne "=media-libs/clutter-1.0.8" dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.mask - j'utilise la version 0.8.6.

Mais lorsque je veux installer gnome-shell j'ai :

 *emerge -pv gnome-shell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Nos messages se sont croisés. J'essaye avec l'overlay suka ....

----------

## Gronono

Pour l'overlay soka, j'ai :

- supprimer l'overlay gnome (layman -d gnome)

- ajouter l'overlay soka (layman -a soka)

La paquet  dev-libs/gobject-introspection est bien disponible (en version 0.6.7 - démasqué par ~amd64). sur l'overlay.

La version de clutter est maintenant la 1.0.10.

Mais j'ai toujours le même problème.

Concernant la syntaxe des ebuilds, quelle est la signification les use flag entre parenthèses ? Et la syntaxe "media-libs/clutter:1.0[opengl,introspection]" ?

----------

## boozo

disponible oui mais est-il installé avant clutter/mutter ?

les parenthèses peuvent signifier que le use est forcé, masqué ou supprimé selon le cas et qu'il y a un test de présence obligatoire pour ce package dans ce slot

----------

## Gronono

J'ai installé gobject-introspection pour être sur => pas de problème à l'installation.

Par contre, j'ai toujours le problème avec gnome-shell.

Le use flag introspection est entre parenthèse pour clutter et précédé d'un moins. Donc les devs l'ont supprimé.

Donc pour l'instant c'est mort ?

----------

## boozo

j'ai de sérieux doutes mais tente un coup pour voir : #echo "=media-libs/clutter-1.0.10 introspection" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask et lance le -pv gnome-shell

----------

## Gronono

J'ai une erreur non bloquante de portage lors de l'emerge de gnome-shell :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =media-libs/clutter-1.0.10 introspection
> 
> 

 

Et du coup j'ai la même erreur (bloquante)

----------

## boozo

mille excuses j'avais la tête ailleurs en proposant une synthaxe incorrecte   :Evil or Very Mad:   J'ai un ssh ouvert pour tester ce gnome-shell je te dis en fonction

----------

## Gronono

Merci beaucoup.

Sinon te prend pas la tête, je peux me passer de gnome-shell.

----------

## boozo

Bon apparemment il y a un pb avec l'ebuild de gnome-shell qui a une dépendence inverse stricte sur l'activation du use introspection pour clutter et mutter.

Cependant, dans l'ebuild de clutter, il y a un commentaire précisant que l'usage de versions externes de json-glib casse introspection et il active l'usage de la version interne par défaut - ce doit être le but envisagé pour ce use et donc vraissemblablement pourquoi il est désactivé.

Je pense que tu peux modifier l'ebuild de gnome-shell et supprimer le test sur introspection pour clutter et mutter puis régénérer le manifest avec la cmdline #ebuild <path_to_ebuild> digest et relancer emerge - çà devrait passer (en tout cas chez moi c'est bon mais je n'ai pas testé la compil et encore moins l'usage   :Wink:  )

ps:/ pour info en plus de la modif j'ai juste eu besoin de çà dans mon package.keywords et uniquement - donc rien à démasquer ou ajouter d'autres useflags

```
=gnome-base/gnome-shell-2.28.0 ~x86

=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.7 ~x86

=media-libs/clutter-1.0.10 ~x86

=x11-wm/mutter-2.28.0 ~x86

=dev-libs/gjs-0.5 ~x86

```

----------

## Gronono

Bon, c'est bon gnome-shell a gagné par KO. J'abandonne.

Après avoir modifier les ebuilds pour supprimer le flag introspection, après avoir emerger des paquets dépendants à la main, après avoir fait un make install à la main parce que portage ni arriver pas. J'ai eu un résultat visible. 

=>

Mais qui marche pas.

Je tiens juste dire merci à boozo pour son aide et son temps.

Mais je pense qu'il faut attendre un peu que ça se stabilise.

----------

## mblnx

Sorry for not being able to answer in french, I only know a couple words and I've been told to say it when I miss the bus only =P

Anyway, it is possible to compile the gnome-shell, you have to mix packages from overlay and unstable arch but it's working for me (just finished)

I was trying to understand the portage and why the introspection flag was masked. IMO the flag shouldn't be on the use.mask but it is.... you guys gotta to unmask it and there isn't documentation on how to do it -_-

In order to unmask it do:

```
echo "media-libs/clutter introspection" > /etc/make.profile/use.force
```

Two things to pay attention, it's not in /etc/portage it's in /etc/make.profile

Next time you do a emerge --sync it will delete this file

After that command I enabled the USE flags on the packages that needed it compiled and did a emerge --sync... so far portage doesn't want to recompile anything.

----------

## Gronono

Thanks mblnx.

I'll try again as soon as possible.

Regards,

Gronono

----------

## mblnx

I forgot to tell, this version is very slow, if you want to try a more up 2 date version of gnome shell you can try using suka's overlay

http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/suka/browser but it's very likely that things will break.

Right now my machine is restrict to 2.28 stuff only, I am pretty sure that some stuff may break if I try to use suka's overlay (well you can try using only livebuilds for gnome-shell and mutter from his overlay, there are other updates for pango and gtk, that's why i didn't do it)

Good luck (=

----------

## boozo

mblnx,

thanks for your tips   :Smile:  I've never used gnome and it's not always simple to help someone in this conditions...

But anyway your solution is more clean than mine - modify gnome-shell ebuild to disable introspection completely on his dependencies seems to be break something during compilation.

@Gronono : Comme quoi tout n'est pas perdu   :Smile: 

----------

## Gronono

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Gronono : Comme quoi tout n'est pas perdu  

 

Oui, mais c'est pas gagné. 

Avec la solution de mblnx, je n'ai plus de problème pour faire le emerge --pretend mais ça plante à la compil de dev-libs/gjs-0.5. La log est dispo à cette adresse http://gronono.fr/build.log

Je pense que l'erreur bloquante est :

 *Quote:*   

> libtool: install: error: relink `debugger.la' with the above command before installing it

 

Mais je ne vois de quelle commande il s'agit. 

Il me semble que j'ai eu la même erreur lorsque j'avais supprimé les flags introspection (c'est surement pas lié).

----------

## boozo

C'est pas la compilation qui plante c'est l'installation qui se vautre.

Installes dev-util/lafilefixer : lance un #lafilefixer --justfixit et retente un coup pour voir

Edit: minute, j'avais encore ton pastbin ouvert et j'ai vu un truc qui pourrait causer le pb - je pense que tu as trop de parallélisation de construction dans la phase d'install - édite ton make.conf et baisse ton $MAKEOPTS à -j1 et relance emerge dessus

----------

## Gronono

Ca a marché (lafilefixer --justfixit).

Maintenant il plante sur pango-1.27.1 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Failed Running automake !
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

Et le contenu du fichier :

 */var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.27.1/temp/automake.out wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ***** automake *****
> 
> ***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.27.1/work/pango-1.27.1
> ...

 

----------

## boozo

Bon tant mieux j'avais édité mon post entre temps ^^

Mais là en revanche je ne peux rien faire  :Laughing:   t'as pas un message d'erreur à ronger ?

----------

## Gronono

Mise à part le Failed Running automake j'ai rien sous la main.

La trace complète :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 4) x11-libs/pango-1.27.1 from suka
> 
>  * pango-1.27.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...                  [ ok ]
> ...

 

J'ai vu pour le edit. J'ai un quad core donc j = 5

Je vais des recherches sur le GTK_DOC_BUILD_HTML ....

[/quote]

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai vu pour le edit. J'ai un quad core donc j = 5 

 

Que ton proc Quad core le supporte oui c'est une chose mais rien n'est garantie que du côté code il le supporte   :Wink:  Souvent il y a des strip pour baisser la parallélisation voire les optimisations sur gcc et d'expérience tu verras que bien des pbs de compilations se règlent ainsi - en tout cas c'est une des étapes de qualification en cas de bug.

Fais déjà un #revdep-rebuild -piv pour voir si automake n'a pas besoin d'un coup de refresh et ensuite on vois

edit: que de fotes de tipaux aujoud'hui :/

Edit: Arf ! this is a really bug  :Laughing: 

----------

## Gronono

OK pour le j1. J'y penserais lors de la prochaine erreur de compil.

Pour pango, ça change rien (normal puisque ca plante avant le make)

La commande revdep-rebuild -piv se finit sur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Checking reverse dependencies
> 
>  * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update
> ...

 

Donc rien à signaler de ce coté.

----------

## boozo

Regarde mon édit   :Wink: 

----------

## Gronono

Je viens de voir ton edit.

D'après le bug, ils ont ajoutés dev-util/gtk-doc-am comme dépendance.

Mais elle est déjà là dans la version de suka.

----------

## boozo

Tu as la 1.26.0 moi j'en vois 2 de plus rien que dans l'arbre   :Shocked: 

que donne le #emerge -pv pango

----------

## Gronono

Dans l'arbre officiel, j'ai les versions 1.24.5-r1, 1.26.0, 1.26.1 et 1.26.2 de pango.

Par contre l'overlay de suka fournit la version 1.27.1. Donc c'est cette version que j'essaye d'installer (version requise par gnome-shell)

J'ai démasqué (et installé) la version 1.13 de gtk-doc-am et pango-1.27.1 est en cours de build.

Je te tiens au courant.

----------

## mblnx

I can't help much more, but I am running gjs-0.4 and not gjs-0.5. It did failed to compile the first time but worked the second time I tried (dunno why).

One of the errors looked like automake syntax error maybe you gotta upgrade your automake? I had to put mine on 1.11.something

P.S.: you can safely use -j8 to compile stuff on quadcore, take 5 minutes to compile wine here (;

----------

## boozo

déjà entre la 1.26.0 et la 1.26.1 -> tu as un bug réglé sur la parallélisation... (cf. this one)

```
< # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-libs/pango/pango-1.26.0.ebuild,v 1.5 2009/11/28 17:39:38 remi Exp $

---

> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-libs/pango/pango-1.26.1.ebuild,v 1.1 2009/11/21 09:35:37 mrpouet Exp $

70,72d69

<       # Fix parallel build, bug 287825

<       epatch "${FILESDIR}/${PN}-1.26.0-fix-parallel-build.patch"

```

Pour ta dépendance à gnome-shell : qui le requiert exactement ? et es-tu sûr que c'est à >=pango-1.27.x

----------

## boozo

 *mblnx wrote:*   

> I can't help much more, but I am running gjs-0.4 and not gjs-0.5. It did failed to compile the first time but worked the second time I tried (dunno why).
> 
> One of the errors looked like automake syntax error maybe you gotta upgrade your automake? I had to put mine on 1.11.something
> 
> 

  maybe but i'm not sure it's necessary to do that in first - which ebuild need it exactelly ?

 *mblnx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: you can safely use -j8 to compile stuff on quadcore, take 5 minutes to compile wine here (;

 

yes but... it depense on the code  :Wink:  and many bugs and patchs refers to a too higher makeopts. I've just seen 2 bugs relative to this case on this topic so somethimes slower is better ^^

Edit: ooops ! dsl pour le post en trop j'ai râté l'édition du précédent

----------

## Gronono

En fait, c'est pas gnome-shell qui dépends de pango mais mutter.

Dans le ebuild de mutter c'est écrit : >=x11-libs/pango-1.2[X]

Donc a priori, c'est pas nécessaire d'avoir la version 1.27.1 de pango.

Je viens de supprimer pango, son démasquage et lancer un revdep-rebuild. je pense que j'en ai pour des heures vu le nombre de programmes qui dépendent de pango.

 *mblnx wrote:*   

> One of the errors looked like automake syntax error maybe you gotta upgrade your automake? I had to put mine on 1.11.something 

 

An upgrade of gtk-doc-am solve my automake problem.

Edit : Par contre clutter avec le flag introspection dépend de  >=x11-libs/pango-1.27.1[introspection]

Donc oui pango-1.27.1 est nécessaire.

----------

## mblnx

gratz gronono (=

I think I had less problems doing this cause I unmasked every app inside gnome-2.28.2 and went solving every dep conflict

If this is of any use package.keywords/gnome-2.28.2

^^

It looks like i can't drag tabs from chromium to the desktop, it should create a new chromium windows with only one tab... but it crashes S=

----------

## boozo

ok donc presque tout est réglé alors y'a plus qu'a attendre   :Smile: 

wait & see

edit: 

 *mblnx wrote:*   

> It looks like i can't drag tabs from chromium to the desktop, it should create a new chromium windows with only one tab... but it crashes S=

 

koff koff !  Please a new post for these ! really too much for this one !   :Laughing: 

----------

## mblnx

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ok donc presque tout est réglé alors y'a plus qu'a attendre  
> 
> wait & see
> 
> edit: 
> ...

 

SSSS= I just said that cause this is the only bug I noticed after I updated to 2.28.2 =P

----------

## boozo

/off oh ok I was afraid   :Razz: 

----------

## Gronono

Je vous donne des nouvelles.

J'ai eu une erreur de compilation sur mutter comme quoi il ne trouvait pas Gdk-2.0.gir. Un petit upgrade de gtk+ a résolu le problème.

Par contre l'upgrade de gtk+ vers la nouvelle version (supportant le flag introspection) a entrainé un upgrade de glib.

Au final j'ai pu installé gnome-shell (youpi !).

J'ai testé en lancer gnome-shell --replace dans un terminal (à partir de gnome)

=> L'affichage est corrompu. La console ne s'affiche plus, j'ai juste quelques lignes plus ou moins blanche là où devrait être la barre de titre.

=> Le menu est super lent. Lorsque je clique sur le menu Activities, il faut attendre 10-20 secondes avant d'avoir le résultat.

J'ai fait un deuxième test en lançant directement gnome-shell à partir du .xinitrc. 

=> Je n'ai plus mon superbe wallpaper  :Sad:  mais un fond bleu

=> Lorsque je clique sur le menu, c'est super lent.

=> Si j'ouvre un terminal, j'ai un rectangle bleu qui apparait en relief. Mais il reste vide (pas de zone texte).

Pour information, j'ai une ATI Radeon HD 4870 (R700) avec les pilotes libres et le support DRI activé.

Donc pour l'instant ce n'est pas encore utilisable. Il faudrait peut-être que je teste avec le pilote graphique proprio.

En tout cas merci beaucoup à boozo et à mblnx.

Pour ceux qui veulent essayer, j'ai écrit un fichier texte au fur et à mesure de mon install sur les paquets à démasquer (fichier fourni sans garantie).

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

moi quand je lance gnome-shell --replace

j'ai X qui redémarre...

et pour le lancer depuis slim c'est bien cette commande : exec ck-launch-session gnome-session ?

----------

